

Untangling the Web: a guide to internet research [pdf] - mocy
http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/Untangling_the_Web.pdf

======
uvdiv
Screenshots of mostly-text web pages, compressed to JPEGs, pasted into a Word
document, printed to hardcopy in two-level greyscale, annotated with a rubber
stamp (or typewriter?), scanned again at low dpi, converted to PDF (39 MB),
and drop-published into an unnavigable /_files/ folder, all towards its goal
of teaching internet literacy to others.

~~~
LowKarmaAccount
Sounds like Web 0.1 to me [1]

[1] <http://thedailywtf.com/articles/web_0_0x2e_1.aspx>

------
throwaway2718
Scribd is broken without javascript. Here is a better link:

<http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/Untangling_the_Web.pdf>

------
drorweiss
Wow, ancient web history. I suspect it was already outdated when it was
written...

~~~
serf
you nearly took a line out of the book. Third paragraph, page five,

"I cannot emphasize strongly enough that this book was already out of date by
the time it was published"

------
sdevine
This document is 4 months younger than IE 7.

